# New Here, Need Some Info



## Landon Edwarda (Apr 1, 2016)

While at work I dug up a clear bottle with what looks like stems with leaves running from top to bottom.  I picked it up thinking it would look cool with a rose or two in it for the wife.   

About 10 minutes later I hit a honey hole for some glass recycling.  But after digging up an old Amber Clorox bottle,  and two older coke bottles with San Jose Ca. also Pittsburgh Ca. stamped in the bottoms.  Also two bottles with The Christian Brothers California stamped in the bottles they are both Amber?  I realized I found a hidden treasure and one or two turned into like 50 different bottles.

Anyhow after I get them cleaned up, I will start to post pictures I hope they can all be identified.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2016)

Sounds Interesting, Would like to see pics of what you dug up. Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 4, 2016)

Sounds like the stems and leaves bottle is the one from San Francisco, toc and I believe it was a hair product........Welcome to the site, and pics always help us with being able to categorize your bottles.......Andy


----------



## SCCH (Apr 19, 2016)

a lot of times you can research it by typing in what you know about it and then look through the images to find a mach


----------

